# Curtis Sno pro 2000 plow frame HELP!!! HELP!!



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

hey guys i got a 7.5' curtis sno pro 2000 yeah i know the really old one that they stopped making like 10 years ago for the sno pro 3000....anyway this one has been sitting in a garage barely used for about 8 years works awesome only problem is i can't find the frame mount kit anywhere anyone know who might carry the frame mount for the truck 88 ford f350 or have one that we can modify? even the plans so we can make our own?? thanks!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Did you call the Curtis Factory in Worcester? If not I would start there or check craiglist. Try craigshelper.com and type in curtis. It will search the whole area for ya.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

called curtis in worcester they don't have it don't make it basically didn't want to help so i'm stuck with a practically new plow and no mount.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Saw this on NH craigslist. 

I have the push plates and wiring harness for a 2002 for f250 superduty. Also I have the plow, pump and extra harness on the plow side email for details.

* Location: Barnstead NH
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1389426098


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

How different are the truck side mounts from the 3000? I recently modified one to fit something other than what it was designed for.... it is the hitch n run system?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

according to curtis they are different i don't have one to compare and hate to buy the 3000 frame kit for how expensive they are and be stuck with something useless.


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

I hear ya. Being in Connecticut though there MUST be others around with Curtis plows.... try to find someone and compare.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

if memory serves me right,the frames all the way up to 96 model year 250/350 should be the same if not very close.i mean i took the mount from a fisher off a 92 f250 and put it on an 88 f350,basicly bolted right up.
also saw a bunch of curtis mounts on ebay the other day


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

still looking got nothing may have to either get plans from curtis and make my own or alter the 3000 series mount for the truck


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

Did you contact that Craiglist posting?


----------

